# Lab numbers



## Tori (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi everyone, I am new here

I don't have all of my past numbers here, but a doc once put me on Armour and it almost killed me. First I want to say I am one of those people who if I eat gluten it harms my thyroid, so I am very careful of what I eat that has gluten in it. I saw the chart on the front and looks like I might need to try a few more things. Ok, enough talk here is what I got back today:

Oh, and I ordered my own labs, so might not have everything one might wish to run.

T3 uptake 34 (Range 22-35%)

T4, Total 7.5 (Range 4.5-12.0)

Free T4 2.6 ( Range 1.4-3.8)

TSH 3.0 ( range .40-4.50)

T4 Free 1.2 ( Range 0.8-1.8)

T3, Free 3.7 ( Range 2.3-4.2)

TSH positive for antibodies

What do you all think?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What does TSH positive for antibodies mean? Did you have antibodies tested? If yes, which ones?

You have two different free t4 results. How far apart were those run?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free T4 2.6 ( Range 1.4-3.8)
> 
> TSH 3.0 ( range .40-4.50)
> 
> ...


Your first FT-4 looks like you may have listed the range incorrect. TSH is quite elevated and reflecting possible hypo.

Your second group of labs shows FT-4 just under 1/2 range and FT-3 at 3/4 range, not that bad as far as results.



> T3 uptake 34 (Range 22-35%)
> 
> TSH 3.0 ( range .40-4.50)


These tests somewhat oppose eachother because one with a high range T3 uptake would usually have a lower TSH.

How often have you had labs run? Because of the discrepancies in your labs, the more the better.

Were you taking any thyroid hormone or any supplements when these labs were drawn and if so, when in relation to the lab draw?

What antibodies have you had run? TPO, Thyroglobulin or TSI?


----------



## Tori (Dec 13, 2016)

I am sorry,

The labs were drawn at the same time, but the T4 Total is 7.5 and the Free T4 index is 2.6

No, I am not taking any thyroid medications and I feel fine, other than I am heavy- but food choices are to blame.

The test I ran for the TSH antibodies, that was the only result it showed. I can't locate my labs right right, but I found one from last year July 2015

TSH 3.120 ( r .450-4.50)

T4 7.2 (r 4.5-12)

t3 uptake 29 ( 24-39)

Free Thyroxine index 2.1 ( 1.2-4.9)

Thyroglobulin antibodies <1.0 ( 0.0-0.9)

Reverse T3 16.7 ( 9.2-24.1)

T3 94 ( 71-180)

B12 482 ( 211-946)

TPO ab 8 ( 0-34)

Triiodothyronine 2.8 ( 2.0-4.4)

I think the TSH antibodies help show the gluten , which I got tested for and I am as good as celiac, it affects my thyroid so much. I was reading last night that having the higher T3 uptake can be cause by higher estrogen levels, and I am quite heavy ( fat holds on to estrogen) I am free of symptoms other than that. When I first got ill, my TSH ( the only number I had to go by then) was 4.59, I had a rash all over my legs, I was freezing and no energy- and my doctor said everything was fine. When I got off the gluten- by sure desire to lose weight, all of these things improved within 2 weeks!


----------



## Tori (Dec 13, 2016)

I found this, it looks like I should get the TPO and ATA measured

http://www.drrind.com/therapies/thyroid-scale-matrix


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

TSH - a good screen test for thyroid function.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 will show the free and unbound thyroid hormone in your system at time of draw - most here use these numbers to dial in thyroid hormone replacement or anti thyroid medications.

TPO, TSI and Thyroglobulin are the antibodies you want tested.

Start there.

Is there a reason you are running all these tests yourself and not working with a medical doctor?


----------



## Tori (Dec 13, 2016)

Lovlkn said:


> TSH - a good screen test for thyroid function.
> 
> Free T-4 and Free T-3 will show the free and unbound thyroid hormone in your system at time of draw - most here use these numbers to dial in thyroid hormone replacement or anti thyroid medications.
> 
> ...


Yes, the reason I am not working with a doctor and running my own labs is because the doctor I have to use ignored my issues when I was freezing, had a rash on my legs, cold hands and cold feet, brain fog... all the wonderful things. In someways I am glad as I stated before I discovered that Gluten was harming my thyroid. When I got off of Gluten my TSH went from 4.59 to 1.7, but now it is back to 3.06, Ferrin was 20 last year. The TPO was 8, and the Thyoglobulin antibody was <1.0

I went to one doctor who put me on Armour and it almost killed me, I got off of it right away. I am in Menopause, have weak bones now, I am gluten sensitive ( doc said celiac)... also, no insurance, so trying to find if I need to see someone. From what I can see, or think it looks like the numbers are okay, maybe run the TSI or all the antibodies again, and see. ???? And hit nutrition heavy? idk, just trying to hope to prevent my thyroid from dying.


----------

